# [Solved] intel kms fbsplash

## blueillusion

Hi,

I'm trying to setup my framebuffer to use kms instead of uvesafb.

It seems to work partially, however, the framebuffer seems to be squished a quarter to the left

see: http://cocoanut.org/lp2.jpg (as seen here)

I'm not really sure how to fix this.  I have drm and the i915 drivers compiled directly into the kernel, and i unchecked all the other frambuffer drivers.

my grub info:

```
title Gentoo Linux 2.6.30-r5-new

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-gentoo-r5-new root=/dev/sda3  splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 console=tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-bootsplash

```

my kernel .config: http://pastebin.ca/1550991

emerge --info: http://pastebin.ca/1550993

Anyone have any ideas how to fix thisLast edited by blueillusion on Mon Sep 07, 2009 2:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

The current vanilla kernel 2.6.31-rc8-00038-g37d0892 (-git2 !) has much improvements over 2.6.30, which never works well for me (ThinkPad T400, intel graphic i915, xorg 1.6.3, intel 2.8.1) - neither w/ the frame buffer at the console nor with x11. However w/ the new kernel it works much better - probably give it a try.

----------

## truekaiser

i have been having the same trouble but only after moving from the plain kernel version to the gentoo sources of 2.6.30 so maybe it's something in the gentoo patch set?

----------

## blueillusion

Hey guys. Just thought id let you know this problem has been fixed in gentoo-sources 2.6.30-r6

----------

